# Feeling terrible on Progynova



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I'm doing a medicated FET and I've just started 4 x day Progynova and am feeling terrible - headache, feeling sick and really dizzy. I'm not sure I can keep on with this for several weeks.  Does it get easier?

love

BlueSoo


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Bluesoo,

Sorry to hear that you are feeling so rotten.  I can't help I'm afraid as I'm not on the same meds as you.  However, I started my injections on Tues and I got really bad headaches for the first couple of days and then they stopped.  Hopefully your tx will become easier too.

       

Take care and good luck

Emma..xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Bluesoo,

Sorry to hear your feeling yukky.

My clininc did warn me that I might feel sick with Prognova and if that was the case to spread them out over the day rather than taking them all in one go.  How have you been taking them?

Speak to you clinic though as you shouldnt be feeling too bad.

Katie


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Bluesoo,

I am on 6 a day proynova and I have no side effects at all. I make sure that I take them with food and spread them out across the day.

I hope that you find a solution that works for you.

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi bluesoo sorry you are feeling sicky on the progynova when I was on it
I did feel a bit sicky and had a few headaches but it did seem to ease off
further on in my treatment . I used paracetetmol don't know
whether you like using them but it did help.
Definately take them after your meals that helps also.
lots of luck with your treatment  xxkitxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks girls

Strange that I should be feeling so bad when I sailed through my first IVF with virtually no side-effects...  I'll try spacing them out through the day as you suggest.  I've just been taking 2 after breakfast and 2 after supper.

Emma & Helen - all the best with your tx!

love

BlueSoo


----------



## vix75 (Aug 16, 2004)

oh i have just posted the same thing above!!! I feel terrible too, i had ivf with no trouble and now with progynova i feel terrible. It seems the advice is to spread them out, i am also on 4 a day. I have put on weight with it too. i hope i can manage another week or so

when is your transfer? how many will you put back??

loads of luck and i hope you feel better soon

vicky x


----------

